# TUG Menu Choices



## djs (May 13, 2009)

When I log into Tugbbs using Chrome the "menu" choices are (in the order listed below):

User CP
Posting Rules
BBS Help
User List
Calendar
Search
New Posts
Mark Forums Read
Open Buddy List
Log Out

However, when I use IE8 or Firefox they are:

User CP
Posting Rules
BBS Help
User List
Calendar
New Posts
Search
Quick Links
Log Out

Anyone have any thoughts why this happens?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 13, 2009)

There are two versions of the blue navigation bar - one for browsers with javascript enabled, and one for browsers without javascript.  Our customizations don't show up in the non-javascript version.    

It appears you do not have javascript enabled in your Chrome.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 23, 2009)

Doug,

I downloaded the Chrome browser about a week ago.

I haven't figured out how to enable the Java Script in Chrome.

Do you know how to do it?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy (May 23, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Doug,
> 
> I downloaded the Chrome browser about a week ago.
> 
> ...



Nope - I'm a happy Firefox user and have never looked at Chrome.  Frankly, I'm a little leery of trusting the Google empire with even more information about who I am and what I do.

[Edited to add...]  Found this online.  Don't know if it's accurate, but claims to tell how to enable/disable javascript in Chrome:
http://mistered.us/tips/javascript/chrome.shtml


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 23, 2009)

Makai Guy said:


> Nope - I'm a happy Firefox user and have never looked at Chrome.  Frankly, I'm a little leery of trusting the Google empire with even more information about who I am and what I do.
> 
> [Edited to add...]  Found this online.  Don't know if it's accurate, but claims to tell how to enable/disable javascript in Chrome:
> http://mistered.us/tips/javascript/chrome.shtml



Doug,

I did a search before I posted and opened the link you posted - however, I didn't try the suggestion because when I open Tug in the Chrome browser
I get the menu listings as posted by the original poster.  Your reply to the original poster indicated that JavaScript in Chrome was not enabled.

The link you posted talks about disabling Java Script.  I was under the impression that Java Script was automatically enabled in Chrome.
So I was confused about how to proceed to get Chrome to list the Tug menu listings like Firefox and IE - that is if it's possible to do so.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy (May 23, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> .. how to proceed to get Chrome to list the Tug menu listings like Firefox and IE - that is if it's possible to do so.



If javascript is enabled by default in Chrome, which is what that link seems to indicate, then it sounds like its javascript implementation must have some bugs in it such that the drop down menus here don't display properly.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Doug.

Yep, I think that's the case.  Chrome is supposed to be releasing version 2.0 soon - so maybe that will fix the problem.

Best regards,

Richard


----------

